# Ephrata pa 150 old bikes for sale



## indian1956 (Nov 10, 2018)

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/d/over-150-antique-and-classic/6739658825.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Nov 10, 2018)

http://mbs.red/oldbike
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y58iq14jwpsi7y2/AAA9VjUiwyMxdjQm3qPyvQEHa?dl=0http://


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, when I clicked on this thread, I was expecting another pile of rusted out scrap ladies bikes. They actually have nice stuff!


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2018)

Worth checking out


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 11, 2018)

The Martins did not show up at the Hershey Swap this year.  It is interesting they mention all items must sell by December 31st?!


----------

